# EASSON ES 12-B DRO INSTALL ON A PM-833T MILL



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 25, 2017)

A GOOD DRO SETUP TAKES A MILL OR LATHE TO A WHOLE NEW LEVEL  
SO AS GOOD AS THE PM-833T IS , IT's EVEN BETTER WITH DIDGITS  .  

I HAD ALREADY DONE A DRO INSTALL ON MY MAXIMAT SUPER 11 LATHE 
WHERE THE MAKER MADE NO PROVISIONS FOR IT . 

I LOVE TO USE DRAG CHAINS . THEY AREN'T EXPENSIVE AND THEY DO A FANTASTIC 
JOB OF KEEPING THE CABLES ORGANIZED . BESIDE THEY LOOK COOL . 

I ONLY HAVE THE X & Y SCALES SET UP SO FAR . THERE WILL BE A Z BUT THE SCALE 
THAT WAS INCLUDED IN THE KIT IS TOO LONG FOR A NEAT INSTALLATION . 
THE 833 HAS A ONE SHOT LUBER THAT IS IN THE WAY . 

AS WITH THE MAXIMAT , I AM MAKING MOST OF MY OWN BRACKETRY .  
THE MILL IS BEING USED TO MAKE IT's OWN PARTS .


----------



## DrAsus (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice Install!! Very clean!

DrAsus

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 25, 2017)

Nice Install!! Very clean! 

I AM FAR FROM DONE , I STILL NEED TO FIT THE COVERS 
AND GET THE Z AXIS OPERATIONAL . 

IT WILL HAVE ANOTHER DRAG CHAIN ON THE COLUMN .  
IT WILL BE ON THE OTHER SIDE JUST ABOVE THE OILER . 

I WAS THINKING ABOUT RUNNING THE POWER CABLE FOR 
THE MOTOR ALONGSIDE THE READER CABLE BUT I AM WONDERING 
IF ELECTROMAGNETIC INTERFERENCE WILL CAUSE PROBLEMS


----------



## mksj (Feb 26, 2017)

RIMSPOKE said:


> I WAS THINKING ABOUT RUNNING THE POWER CABLE FOR THE MOTOR ALONGSIDE THE READER CABLE BUT I AM WONDERING IF ELECTROMAGNETIC INTERFERENCE WILL CAUSE PROBLEMS



Most likely not an issue if for a few feet if you are not using a VFD driven motor. Nice install. One thing to consider, when I had my bench top the Z axis DRO was on the spindle (battery operated type). Although I did have a variable speed powered Z axis head, I rarely used it for power boring or frequent Z axis height changes.  Without the head locked down you would get a small angular nod to the head and the gibbs got worn down asymmetrically, especially if you are using it frequently for Z axis movement. Having a pump oiler will help. You could put the ES-12B Z axis scale on the column, and put a simple battery operated DRO scale on the spindle.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 26, 2017)

HERE ARE SOME PICTURES WITH THE COVERS ON . 

THE SCALES WERE INDICATED IN BEFORE IT WAS PUT TOGETHER .


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Feb 26, 2017)

Was that you I was talking to last week about the Z Scale and we were disconnected?          Also, there is a bracket in the tool box to extend that Z Axis way cover and you'll get another few inches of travel out of the Z Axis if you need it.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Feb 26, 2017)

The way cover will look like that when its done, thats how you get the full travel out of the head


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 27, 2017)

YES MATT , THAT WAS ME .  

I HAVE INSTALLED THE Z COVER EXTENDER , THANKS FOR LETTING ME KNOW ABOUT THAT . 
IT DOES EXTEND THE WORKING HEIGHT SIGNIFICANTLY . 

  IT DOES NOT SOLVE THE PROBLEM WHERE THE BASE FOR THE 500mm SCALE PROVIDED WITH 
THE MACHINE IS PHYSICALLY TOO LONG FIT ON THE COLUMN . 

THE BASE IS 27 INCHES LONG . ONE END WILL BE AGAINST THE OILER WHILE THE OTHER IS 
STICKING UP HIGHER THAN THE MACHINE . THE COVER IS EVEN LONGER . 
HERE IT IS RESTING ON THE OILER & STILL STICKING UP ABOVE THE COLUMN . 






THE WAY I SEE IT , I HAVE TWO OPTIONS . 

I CAN BUY A 450mm SCALE FOR ABOUT $150 . IT WILL FIT AND JUST MAKE THE 18" OF TRAVEL . 
THEN TRY TO SELL THE 500mm SCALE TO RECOUP SOME OF THE COST . 

THE CHEAPER SOLUTION WOULD BE TO MOUNT THE 500mm SCALE DIRECTLY TO THE MACHINE 
WITHOUT THE BASE OR COVER . I CAN MAKE SOME LEVELING  PADS FOR THE ENDS TO TRAM IT IN . 

THE COVER ISN'T AS CRITICAL ON A SCALE MOUNTED ABOVE WHERE THE CHIPS ARE MADE . 
THE OPENING WITH THE SEALS WOULD BE FACING AWAY FROM THE ACTION . SHOULD BE OK .


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 27, 2017)

I DECIDED TO GO WITH "PLAN B" ON THE Z . 

I MOUNTED THE 500mm SCALE DIRECTLY TO THE MACHINE WITH SPACERS . 
THE READHEAD IS TIED TO THE LIMIT SWITCH BY WAY OF A SHEET METAL BRACKET . 

IT WORKS GREAT . 
I HAVE 16.750" OF TRAVEL BETWEEN THE LIMITS AND THERE IS ROOM TO FILL THE OILER . 

THIS WILL HAVE A DRAG CHAIN ON IT BEHIND THE SCALE . 
I HAD TO ORDER A 10 x 30 ONE SO I CAN ROUTE THE POWER CABLE , LIMIT SWITCH LEAD 
AND READ CABLES THROUGH IT .  

THE ROUND ALUMINUM BOSS IS TO ENGAGE THE LIMIT SWITCH .


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Mar 11, 2017)

I HAVE THE Z AXIS SET UP THE WAY I WANTED NOW . 
THE HOLDUP WAS WAITING ON THE 10 X 30 DRAG CHAIN . 

THE WIDER CHAIN ALLOWS ME TO ROUTE EVERYTHING FROM THE HEAD THROUGH THE CHAIN 
AND HAVE NO DANGLING WIRES  . 

THE CABLE FOR THE Z READ HEAD , Z AXIS LIMIT SWITCH , POWER TO THE MOTOR 
AND POWER FOR THE WORKLIGHT ARE ALL ROUTED THROUGH THE MOVING CHAIN . 






I HAVE 16.75" OF Z TRAVEL ON THIS MACHINE AND HERE IT IS SHOWN AT BOTH EXTREMES .


----------



## Grimstod (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice work. I have the most recent version of this mill. The Scale that it comes with now fits good without interfering with the Oiler.


----------



## Grimstod (Mar 20, 2018)

Some photos of the install. Almost finished.


----------



## wrmiller (Mar 20, 2018)

These are good looking mills. Have fun with them!


----------

